# Invitation To Top Twenty Gala 2015



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mystic's invitation came in the mail last week to attend the Top Twenty Gala at the National. It is such an honor, and I am so thankful - I have never attended it before and it will be a new experience. It is fun having a dog who kind of brings new experiences right along with him. I am mostly just happy for his wonderful breeder, for the incredible litter and repeat litter with all the dogs doing so well and making their mama and outstanding dam. It is a good feeling to be a small part of a larger program that is really a good one.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations! What an honor!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you! I am really nervous, bc I hadnt planned to attend until the ranking came out. I am going to read the rock n roll thread tomorrow and pick a song. There are 2 or 3 Mystic tables, and if anyone from the forum would like to say hi I would love it.


----------

